# Some Australian terrestrials



## emydura (Jun 14, 2018)

I have just started growing Australian terrestrial orchids. Here are a couple of my early winter flowering plants.


Mallee Long Tongue Shell Orchid (Diplodium dolichochilum) - this one seems to multiply quite rapidly. It went from 15 tubers to 60 tubers in one year. Interestingly, the tubers produce either a growth or a flowering spike. You can see in the third photo where the spike comes straight out of the soil, not a plant. Out of the 60 tubers I only got 4 spikes. 





















Bristly Helmet Orchid (Corybas hispidus) - you get these relatively large flowers on a single leaf. This group needs a lot of humidity to develop the flowers so I placed the pot in a small glass container. Otherwise the flower buds will blast. This species multiplies very fast.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2018)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Too bad we have a hard time getting these and Thelymitras here.


----------



## chris20 (Jun 14, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2018)

well grown, David.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2018)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2018)

I grew the Corybas, but never managed to keep it going past two seasons Lovely plants!


----------



## Don I (Jun 17, 2018)

Neat.
Don


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 19, 2018)

Very interesting plants !!!! Jean


----------



## naoki (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cool plants, and beautiful photos, David!


----------



## emydura (Oct 19, 2018)

Pterostylis curta. Probably the easiest of the Australian terrestrials to grow.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Easy to grow but not to flower. Any tips?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2018)

lovely in full bloom


----------



## emydura (Oct 19, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. Easy to grow but not to flower. Any tips?



I'm don't think P. curta is too hard to flower. I have a few clones and they are all flowering at the moment. Some of the other Australian terrestrials I have are much more difficult to flower or flower more sparsely. 

I grow mine outside all year round (under a pergola). In winter the temperature gets below freezing on occasions. If you grow them to too shady they may not flower as well either. Do you grow them inside or outside?


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2018)

Australia always has interesting and unique flora and fauna. Must be a fascinating place to live.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

Dave m down in Georgia leaves them outside until a hard freeze is forecast and then moves them to his greenhouse. His get lots of light. I started to make a post about terrestrials but was at work and didnt finish. I put mine on the front entry where they got some good rain and chills and were busting out. Then a squirrel came by and disturbed some of the pots  I have plastic hardware cloth screening over the top now to keep them out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2018)

abax said:


> Australia always has interesting and unique flora and fauna. Must be a fascinating place to live.



In many ways, not that different to the USA.................just a lot more of the "10 most venomous creatures" on Earth.....LOL


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2018)

Beauties from downunder - and very interesting to see!

The only aussie in my collection, a remnant from before my paph-tunnel-vision struck hard, is Sarchochilus fitztgeraldii....it's growing like a madman, out of the quite big pot...but I can't get it to bloom...dammit!

Any good advice on that one?

Kind regards,
Jens, DK


----------



## emydura (Oct 22, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Beauties from downunder - and very interesting to see!
> 
> The only aussie in my collection, a remnant from before my paph-tunnel-vision struck hard, is Sarchochilus fitztgeraldii....it's growing like a madman, out of the quite big pot...but I can't get it to bloom...dammit!
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I can help much Jens as I have the same problem with Sarcs. They are fantastic orchids. Some of the modern hybrids are just incredible, especially when you see specimen plants in flower. I grow mine in the same glasshouse as my Paphs which I think is the problem. I think it is too warm and the plants don't get enough light. I think they need a bit of a chill to flower well. I am planning to build a cool house shortly where I can move my Sarcs too. I will find out then.


----------



## emydura (Oct 23, 2018)

*King Greenhood - Pterostylis baptistii*

Here is Australia's biggest greenhood Pterostylis baptistii. You can see the relative size in the third photo in comparison with one of my P. curta. My one isn't actually that big. There was one at our show that was on spikes almost twice as tall as mine and ended up getting an AM award. 

I am interested whether this species is commonly available outside of Australia. It is certainly worth growing if you can get it. Pretty easy to grow and fast to multiply.


King Greenhood - Pterostylis baptistii


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 23, 2018)

Great pics David! I just love these, wish they were available here. Sadly, I've not seen any Canadian vendors ever offer them.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2018)

Ive heard of baptistii but never seen it. Huge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2018)

emydura said:


> I grow mine outside all year round (under a pergola). In winter the temperature gets below freezing on occasions. If you grow them to too shady they may not flower as well either. Do you grow them inside or outside?



Indoors in good light. There is too much temperature differential here 90's to 20's F to grow them outside. they grow well but maybe I keep them too wet to flower.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Ive heard of baptistii but never seen it. Huge!


 
I agree, HUGE! I've never seen them here.


----------



## emydura (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is a nice baptistii at our recent Spring show. The two pots are the same clone. For some bizarre reason, it didn't even manage to get 2nd in its class. The large curta in the foreground beat it for one. Two weeks later it was taken up to a larger Sydney show where it won Champion Australian native and was given an AM award. A different judging panel and a completely different result. I am in line for a few tubers when it is repotted next. 

Note the variegated curta in the bottom centre.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 25, 2018)

Trough rock gardening curta?


----------



## emydura (Oct 25, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Trough rock gardening curta?



I don't understand the question?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 25, 2018)

emydura said:


> I don't understand the question?



The big rectangular curta, bottom center left. It looks like it’s growing in a water trough, which is sometimes used in alpine rock gardening.


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> The big rectangular curta, bottom center left. It looks like it’s growing in a water trough, which is sometimes used in alpine rock gardening.



I think it might be just growing in a long plastic rectangular pot covered in sphagnum moss.


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2018)

This photo gives a better indication of the size of baptistii. It is surprising this species is not more widely available outside of Australia given it is probably the most spectacular species in this genus.


----------



## emydura (Nov 10, 2018)

My terrestrials are starting to die off. Here is one final one, Pterostylis concinna.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2018)

Nice. Mine are just coming up.


----------



## emydura (Dec 31, 2018)

In early October, I spent a week or so in Wilsons Promontory. Wilsons Promontory is located in Victoria and is the most southern point of mainland Australia.

I found the following terrestrial orchids flowering at the time.

Caladenia latifolia - a common widespread species.







Diuris orientis (I think)







Leptoceras menszeii













Pterostylis alveata (maybe. Tough group to identify)







Wilsons Promontory is one of the most stunning places on the planet with beautiful beaches and rugged mountains. It is well worth a visit if you ever have the opportunity. Here are a few photos of the area. Most of the orchids above were found near that sound dune in the first photo. The far mountain range in the first photo is the most southerly point of mainland Australia. A two day walk to get there and back.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2019)

super photos, David!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks. I've never seen those before. The shapes make me wonder what the pollinators are. Great photos!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 1, 2019)

Fantastic photos and fabulous flowers ! So well grown! I wish we had access to some of these.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2019)

Cool, thanks for sharing. Nesbitts used to have some of those for sale until the darned Aussie permit regs caused sticker shock and they stopped exporting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2019)

Has anyone ever found all the unique and wonderful plants in Australia???
It seems such a wonderfully diverse place to live.


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2019)

abax said:


> Has anyone ever found all the unique and wonderful plants in Australia???
> It seems such a wonderfully diverse place to live.



There are still many yet to be discovered. New species are being found all the time. I wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2019)

It would be quite the road trip to see them all in their proper seasons


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2019)

A couple of early flowering Diplodiums. Both of these species can be found growing naturally in Canberra where I live.



Diplodium laxum (Antelope Greenhood)














Diplodium truncatum (tubers from You Yangs, Victoria) (Brittle Greenhood)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 28, 2019)

superb photography, David


----------



## emydura (Jun 1, 2019)

On the 2nd page I showed some photos of the largest greenhood species baptistii. Here is another Pterostylis baptistii, but this clone comes from Queensland (Mothar Mountain). It doesn't look much different but it does flower much earlier than my other clones. My other more southern clones won't flower until around October.


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2019)

The flowers all look like beautiful aliens to me.
Fascinating plants. Triffids perhaps?


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 3, 2019)

Well that tears it, I have to grow some Pterostylis.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2019)

Haven't seen P. baptistii here in the USA, mostly P. curta. Thanks for sharing.
What do you do with your plants after the leaves die down?


----------



## naoki (Jun 5, 2019)

Super nice, and crisp photos!


----------



## emydura (Jun 5, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Haven't seen P. baptistii here in the USA, mostly P. curta. Thanks for sharing.
> What do you do with your plants after the leaves die down?



Once the leaves start to brown off, I stop watering them. I put them in the garage or wherever, and let them dry right out. This tends to happen around November sometime. In January, I repot them into a new mix and water them. I let them dry out a bit between waterings until I start to see new leaves from where I water regularly.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 7, 2019)

Fantastic photos too!


----------



## emydura (Jul 7, 2019)

First time I have flowered this species from New Caledonia.

Diplodium repandum


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2019)

excellent ty


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2019)

emydura said:


> Once the leaves start to brown off, I stop watering them. I put them in the garage or wherever, and let them dry right out. This tends to happen around November sometime. In January, I repot them into a new mix and water them. I let them dry out a bit between waterings until I start to see new leaves from where I water regularly.


I feel a little stupid, wish I had that advice earlier. Mine died down but I didn't reduce watering, now a month later they are coming back up again!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 8, 2019)

Mine are sitting out on the front entry lots of rain, they’ll probably do the same


----------



## emydura (Jul 21, 2019)

Two clones of this lovely miniature species. I prefer the Victorian clone. A nicer darker green and the spikes are more upright.

Trim Greenhood

Pterostylis concinna (Yarra Bend Park, Victoria)












Pterostylis concinna (Biragambil Hills, NSW)


----------



## emydura (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is my Pterostylis curta flowering again. My terrestrials are flowering earlier this year as they are growing in my greenhouse. Previously they were growing outside in the cold winter air. This species is such a terrific clumper. Two years ago it had 20 tubers, the next year 46 and in this flowering 126. I think I planted the tubers too close together. The leaves and flowers are a bit too crowded. The 2nd photo shows the tubers when I repotted them earlier this year.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 9, 2019)

emydura said:


> I'm not sure I can help much Jens as I have the same problem with Sarcs. They are fantastic orchids. Some of the modern hybrids are just incredible, especially when you see specimen plants in flower. I grow mine in the same glasshouse as my Paphs which I think is the problem. I think it is too warm and the plants don't get enough light. I think they need a bit of a chill to flower well. I am planning to build a cool house shortly where I can move my Sarcs too. I will find out then.



I've tried to move my Sarc. fitz. from the east-southeast window at home to my colleague's office at work, window facing north, but still a relative bright northern window. There is a slight cold downdraught from his window, which has worked quite well with some temperate to cooler growing Paph.species (this was f.ex. where my malipoense bloomed in the spring, and where I've just detected a bud in a micrantum). If this doesn't work either, my last resort would be to move the plant to my back stairs landing at home (i.e. my cool growing zone, but with quite nice light from the oblique window facing west). 

As the quote above is from some time ago, I wonder, David, whether you have had the opportunity to move your Sarcs to a cool growing environment - and if so, what your experience have been in relation to their flowering?!

Oh, and by the way, your nature pics and the pics of the terrestiasl in situ are incredible! 

And a final PS: the Diplodium flowers, especially, seem to me to look like grasshoppers on an inflorecense!

Kind regards from the Northern Hempisphere, 
Jens


----------



## Berthold (Sep 9, 2019)

A lot of years ago I grew 

Cryptostylis leptochila 





and Cryptostylis subulata


----------



## emydura (Sep 10, 2019)

Guldal said:


> I've tried to move my Sarc. fitz. from the east-southeast window at home to my colleague's office at work, window facing north, but still a relative bright northern window. There is a slight cold downdraught from his window, which has worked quite well with some temperate to cooler growing Paph.species (this was f.ex. where my malipoense bloomed in the spring, and where I've just detected a bud in a micrantum). If this doesn't work either, my last resort would be to move the plant to my back stairs landing at home (i.e. my cool growing zone, but with quite nice light from the oblique window facing west).
> 
> As the quote above is from some time ago, I wonder, David, whether you have had the opportunity to move your Sarcs to a cool growing environment - and if so, what your experience have been in relation to their flowering?!
> 
> ...



Thanks Jens. I did move my Sarcs into my new cool greenhouse this May. The temperature gets down to 3 or 4 degrees celsius. The light is also much brighter. I was checking my largest plant the other day and there are many spikes just starting to initiate. So things are looking promising. In fact, all of my cool growing orchids are flowering beautifully now in the new setup. I think the main reason is the increase in light.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you for the reply, David. I'll eagerly follow the progress...and as your changes in growth environment already seem to point towards success, I'll next year make further changes if my recent setup doesn't yield some flowers!

Congrats on the cool house! I'm so envious for all the possibilities it opens up to explore! Maybe, you could be persuaded to post a picture or two of the cool greenhouse in the Forum for Slipper Orchid Culture or Collections?!

All the best, Jens


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 11, 2019)

Never seen one at a show or for sale (and I've been doing this a while...). Neat! I'd buy that.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2019)

fantastic!
especially love that Corybas!


----------



## emydura (Sep 25, 2020)

Pterostylis curta would have to be just about the easiest species of orchid to grow. In about three years I went from a small pot with a dozen or so tubers to filling this 60 cm x 35 cm container. And there was still at least another 150 tubers that I couldn't fit in it that got potted up in other containers.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 25, 2020)

WowZa!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine come up. and die down, No flowering.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 25, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## emydura (Sep 25, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Mine come up. and die down, No flowering.



I have a clone of curta that is a bit like that. Maybe try another clone if you can find one.


----------



## emydura (Oct 20, 2020)

It has been a very wet winter/spring and as a result the local native orchids are flowering profusely. Below are some of the different Spider orchids (genus Caladenia) that are currently flowering around Canberra. A pity that these aren't easy to grow like some of the other native terrestrials.


Caladenia montana - this is not a common species only known from a few populations in the ACT. Often flowers after fires (which we had earlier this year). 






Caladenia parva - the most common of this type of Caladenia. 













Caladenia cucullata - 






Caladenia ustulata






Caladenia fuscata






Caladenia carnea







Caladenia major - extremely common and very variable in colour. Very rarely you can find a pure white flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GuRu (Oct 20, 2020)

Now I've seen this thread for the very first time and I'm deeply impressed by the beauty of these terrestrical orchids of Australia and your beautiful photos of countryside, orchids in the wild and orchids in your collection. Stunning and congrats, David!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I wish you had some Thelymitra photos!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 20, 2020)

Love Aussie orchids, especially the terrestrials. Wish more were available, especially the Pterostylis.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 20, 2020)

emydura said:


> It has been a very wet winter/spring and as a result the local native orchids are flowering profusely. Below are some of the different Spider orchids (genus Caladenia) that are currently flowering around Canberra. A pity that these aren't easy to grow like some of the other native terrestrials.



These interesting species are very difficult to cultivate in Germany due special Australian mycorrhizal fungi. Asymbiotic cultivation is possible but very sensitive. You need a lot of fungicides


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2020)

superb photos, David!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2020)

I found a site selling Australian terrestrial orchids! Yikes! Who's going to send me some soil from OZ?


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 23, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I found a site selling Australian terrestrial orchids! Yikes! Who's going to send me some soil from OZ?


Um.... what's the site....


----------



## Guldal (Oct 24, 2020)

GuRu said:


> I'm deeply impressed by the beauty of these terrestrical orchids of Australia and your beautiful photos of countryside, orchids in the wild and orchids in your collection. Stunning and congrats!



David, I can only say AMEN to everything, that Rudolf expressed so eloquently!

Best regards from Copenhagen, Jens


----------



## Berthold (Oct 24, 2020)

Guldal said:


> David, I can only say AMEN to everything, that Rudolf expressed so eloquently!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 25, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I found a site selling Australian terrestrial orchids! Yikes! Who's going to send me some soil from OZ?


Ummmmmmm the site is....? I promise I won’t buy the ones you want


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I found a site selling Australian terrestrial orchids! Yikes! Who's going to send me some soil from OZ?



Not me.  What sort of terrestrials are they selling.



NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I wish you had some Thelymitra photos!



This is the best I can do for the moment Eric. Only a small flower and not one of the showy species. I took this photo of this Thelymitra last week. I haven't a clue of what species it is. They are too tough for me to differentiate. It is located a few minutes walk from my place. Thelymitra are commonly known as Sun Orchids and as the name suggests they only open in the sunshine. But even then, they only seem to open for a couple of hours in the middle of the day (often 11-1). I was at this site last week where there were literally hundreds of Sun orchids. It was 4 PM and it was very sunny but not a single flower was open.


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2020)

Guldal said:


> David, I can only say AMEN to everything, that Rudolf expressed so eloquently!
> 
> Best regards from Copenhagen, Jens



Thanks Jens and Rudolf.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2020)

emydura said:


> Not me.  What sort of terrestrials are they selling.
> 
> 
> 
> Thelymitra are commonly known as Sun Orchids and as the name suggests they only open in the sunshine. But even then, they only seem to open for a couple of hours in the middle of the day (often 11-1). I was at this site last week where there were literally hundreds of Sun orchids. It was 4 PM and it was very sunny but not a single flower was open.


They have a bunch. Thanks for the photo/info. Bad timing, I guess.


----------



## emydura (Nov 15, 2020)

This is for Eric. Today I went out with a few local orchid fanatics looking for native terrestrial orchids. There were quite a few Sun Orchids (Thelymitra) in flower. These are so hard to identify to the species level and there was much debate about what each one of these was. So with absolutely no confidence, here are four species of Sun Orchids we saw today..


Thelymitra megcalptra








Thelymitra alpina







Thelymitra simulata







Thelymitra nuda


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2020)

*ABSOLUTELY SPECTACULAR!!!! *

Thanks for sharing.... these are the rare true blues of the orchid world.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 15, 2020)

No more room...inadequate environment...but wow, those Thelymitra! Thank you for the education, this is eye-opening!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 15, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> *ABSOLUTELY SPECTACULAR!!!! *



Just my words - and exquisite, David!


----------



## Just-passn-thru (Nov 15, 2020)

Beautiful thankyou for sharing, I'm learning so much . Glad i joined this Forum.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2020)

Excellent! Ty!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 15, 2020)

Somebody had got to be growing these. My god, such beauty.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 15, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Somebody had got to be growing these.


David, do I err in assuming, that the adorable beauties are grown by Mother Nature herself, in all her splendour?


----------



## emydura (Nov 16, 2020)

Guldal said:


> David, do I err in assuming, that the adorable beauties are grown by Mother Nature herself, in all her splendour?



Yes Jens, these were all in flower in one location in the Namadgi National Park in the ACT. This area had been severely burnt by the bushfires earlier this year. Most of these orchids would have been dormant under the ground when the fires hit. I am part of a group who are doing surveys on orchids in these burnt areas to see how the orchids have recovered. The orchids and other plants are doing incredibly well and are flowering profusely. This would be in part due to the incredible rain we have been receiving over the last few months, after years of drought. On top of this, the increased light due to the lack of a canopy would increase flowering. Here is a photo of the forest about 9 months after the fires.








Here are masses of yellow Bulbine lilies and white daisy flowers.


----------



## emydura (Nov 16, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Somebody had got to be growing these. My god, such beauty.



You can grow them and I have one hybrid Thelymitra that I flowered this year. The problem with this genus is that the flowers only open for a couple of hours on a sunny day. Yesterday we saw then in full flower around 10 AM. By 2 PM they were all closing up, even though there was still 6 hours of light left in the day. Imagine growing them. If you work during the day, you would only be able to see them on weekends when the sun is out. You can never show them at orchid shows. Having said that, I just got a tuber list that had several Sun Orchids, so I might give a couple of the species a try.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 16, 2020)

David, these Thelymitras and your photos are absolutely stunning. Seeing the habitat is very informative too. Thanks a lot.


----------



## musa (Nov 17, 2020)

That is like a unknown universe to me. Thanks a lot for showing these beauties!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 18, 2020)

Really superb photos, David.
In my ignorance i did know these grew in the ACT..........


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2020)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!! Thanks for sharing. One day...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow~ those are some very unusual looking plants!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 20, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Really superb photos, David.
> In my ignorance i did know these grew in the ACT..........



At least 13 species of Thelymitra grow in the ACT. There are no epiphytic growing in the ACT as the winters are too cold. But there are plenty of terrestrials.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2020)

No speciosum in ACT???


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> No speciosum in ACT???



No. You do see it in the mountains near the coast, which is an hour or so away. But not in the ACT. Just too cold in winter.


----------



## emydura (Dec 5, 2020)

I think I saw my new favourite Australian native orchid today: the Large Flying Duck Orchid (Caleana major). It is truly wonderful. I had never seen it before. It is located just across the border in NSW, about 45 minutes from my place. This species does not exist in the ACT itself. The population I saw today is the most westerly of its distribution. It is mostly found closer to the coast. It is quite an important population from that perspective. The land where it is found is currently zoned for housing development. As it is the only population in the area it is hoped the population will be saved.

I am told this is the best the population has ever flowered. There has been a lot of rain and the orchids have responded. I am sure someone will ask me, but this is not a species that is grown in cultivation. It is very difficult to maintain and I have never seen it for sale. 


Large Flying Duck Orchid (Caleana major) 







The bottom flower has been pollinated.







You can see it here in its natural habitat.







There are about 14 species of Flying Duck Orchids, with most of them found in Western Australia. There are only two species in eastern Australia (where I am from) and believe it or not the other species was also in flower on the same hill about a kilometre away. This is the Small Flying Duck Orchid (Caleana minor). Not as showy and smaller in size. It is more common and widespread and can be found in the ACT as well.


Small Flying Duck Orchid (Caleana minor)


----------



## GuRu (Dec 5, 2020)

Wonderful and you can see clearly in your photos why it carries its common name.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2020)

Great photos and content.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2020)

The Large Duck is simply gorgeous... very understandable that it is among your favourites, David! And as always splendid photos! Thank you for sharing these rare beauties with us!

Best regards from the Northern Hemisphere, Jens


----------



## Don I (Dec 5, 2020)

Very neat plants.
Don


----------



## emydura (Feb 5, 2021)

Here are some photos of orchids from the genus Diuris. They are commonly referred to as Donkey Orchids for obvious reasons. They are mostly yellow in colour although there is the odd pink species. They are generally spring flowers. There are many species that grow locally, 
some of which can be quite common. A lot of species are quite easy to grow. The last three photos are of plants I cultivate. 


Diuris nigromontana - grows locally. Especially common on Black Mountain here in Canberra.








Diuris sulphurea - a very common local species that is easy to grow.







Diuris semilunulata







Diuris monticola







Diuris subalpina













Diuris orientis - a very commonly grown species. This one is not found locally.













Diuris maculata


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 5, 2021)

Spectacular genus. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 5, 2021)

A lot of few years ago we sown orchid seeds that had developed into a Diuris corymbosa I hope. At first I thought it was going to be a Calypso bulbosa. It is very difficult to identify a species of orchid from the seed
Diuris corymbosa from seed to flowwer


----------



## musa (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2021)

well done, David


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2021)

Excellent! Ty for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2021)

The flying duck orchid seed is sold on eBay from China!!!  I had some Diuris in the STF order from Australia we did years ago, no luck for me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (May 9, 2021)

I think my favourite Australian terrestrial orchid to grow is the helmet orchids (genus Corysanthes). Below is my Corysanthes hispada (Bristly Helmet Orchid) which has flowered really well this year. This clone is from Mt Hamilton in Wulgulmerang in Victoria. Each tuber produces just one leaf and the flowers are huge relative to the leaf size. This clone is very easy to grow and multiplies quickly. These are shade loving orchids that need to be kept humid and moist.

This species can be found growing naturally around where I live. The last two photos are actual plants growing in the wild in Canberra. The flowers and leaves of these plants are only a fraction of the size of my clone which is an exceptional form of the species.


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2021)

Where are the mice?


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (May 9, 2021)

Very cool plants!


----------



## h_mossy (May 10, 2021)

Very different, thanks for sharing. Kinda reminds me of an alien. Ever grown a thelymitra, or know where to get any?


----------



## emydura (May 12, 2021)

h_mossy said:


> Very different, thanks for sharing. Kinda reminds me of an alien. Ever grown a thelymitra, or know where to get any?



Yes, I have a couple of Theylmitra. I have a hybrid (Melon Glow) that is very vigorous. I also recently got some tubers of the yellow flowered species antennifera. One leaf has appeared so far. Hopefully will get some flowers later in the year.

I am not sure where you would get them in the US. I wouldn't expect they would readily available there. They are not that easy to obtain here. The only problem I have with the Sun Orchids is that the flowers only open on sunny days for a few hours in the middle of the day. So if you work, you might get to see the flowers on the weekend if you are lucky.


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2021)

One of my favourite greenhoods is the Antelope Greenhood (Diplodium laxum). The long backswept sepals give it a very distinctive look. As with other Diplodiums, the flowering plants have a single flower with leaves on the flowering spike while the non-flowering plants have a rosette of leaves flat on the ground. This species grows locally in Canberra and a population can be found not far from my house. The third photos shows some plants in their natural environment. You can see an out of focus flower on the left side but it was a poor flowering year and just about every plant was a non-flowering rosette as you can see in this photo. 


Antelope Greenhood (Diplodium laxum)


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. That corybas pot looks AOS worthy. When we got our Australian plants we ordered from Australia. I don't know what's up with export these days, though...


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. That corybas pot looks AOS worthy. When we got our Australian plants we ordered from Australia. I don't know what's up with export these days, though...



Thanks Eric. The Corybas cleaned up at our monthly meeting. You don't often see a pot with 30 flowers of this group. The photo doesn't really do it justice. It was tricky to photograph. I need to come up with a different approach.

I know Nesbitt Orchids have stopped exporting terrestrial orchids. I believe it just got too expensive.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2021)

Yes, it was from Nesbitt. I guess it would take a huge order to get them to deal with the export hassle.


----------



## BrucherT (May 26, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it was from Nesbitt. I guess it would take a huge order to get them to deal with the export hassle.


How huge? I would really like to be in on such an order if possible.


----------



## emydura (Sep 1, 2021)

I love the helmet orchids (Corysanthes). There are three species of helmet orchids that grow in the region I live. 

Mountain Helmet Orchid - Corysanthes grumula. The rarest of the three species. Seriously cute. It is the only one of the three I don't grow.













Slaty Helmet Orchid - Corysanthes incurvus. Commonly grown. Small in size.







Bristly Helmet Orchid - Corysanthes hispida. I have shown this one before. The most spectacular of the three species. 












It is the most common and widespread of the three species in the ACT. They can be found in large colonies as can be seen here.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 1, 2021)

In situ! Me like!

Just wondering why you call them Corysanthes as opposed to Corybas?


----------



## emydura (Sep 2, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> In situ! Me like!
> 
> Just wondering why you call them Corysanthes as opposed to Corybas?



I have always called them Corybas myself. If you do a google search you mostly come up with Corybas. These were originally called Corysanthes in 1810 but then were lumped in with Corybas which had been named in 1807. In 2002, Coysanthes was reinstated as a distinct genus. A recently published book that I bought of local orchids refers to them as Corysanthes and the people I go surveying with does the same. I seemed to be the only person calling them Corybas. So I have joined everyone else and am now calling them Corysanthes.


----------



## emydura (Sep 27, 2022)

A couple of species growing in situ not far from where I live. Sadly this location is ear marked for housing development, so they may be lost in the future. It is a lovely colony of Pterostylis nutans. This species is quite an easy one to grow and can multiply fast.


Pterostylis nutans - Nodding Greenhood












Caladenia caerulea - Blue Fingers


----------



## GuRu (Sep 27, 2022)

emydura said:


> ...........Sadly this location is ear marked for housing development, so they may be lost in the future.......


Great to see this plants in situ.  Does nobody care that there live protected plants in the earmarked area ?


----------



## emydura (Sep 27, 2022)

GuRu said:


> .  Does nobody care that there live protected plants in the earmarked area ?



The ACT is running out of land, and the population is growing, so land developers are keen to use any land they can get. This small parcel of land has some remnant forest so is quite valuable. All around it has been cleared. I think it is worth saving. I am currently involved with a group that is surveying the orchids in it over the next year. If we find any rare species then it may be possible to stop the development. The two species above are quite common, so these themselves won't help protect the area. There is a petition to the local parliament to try and get the land protected.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 27, 2022)

emydura said:


> The ACT is running out of land, and the population is growing, so land developers are keen to use any land they can get. This small parcel of land has some remnant forest so is quite valuable. All around it has been cleared. I think it is worth saving. I am currently involved with a group that is surveying the orchids in it over the next year. If we find any rare species then it may be possible to stop the development. The two species above are quite common, so these themselves won't help protect the area. There is a petition to the local parliament to try and get the land protected.


David, good luck and may your efforts be successful.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2022)

They should be in a Park. Shame to lose them.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 27, 2022)

Might we see a photo, one of these days, of your championed Ausralian terrestial, David?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2022)

Fabulous photos, David and great commentary!


----------



## emydura (Sep 28, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Might we see a photo, one of these days, of your championed Ausralian terrestial, David?



Ask and you will receive.

This is the variegated form of the most commonly grown species Pterostylis curta. The leaves are just stunning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2022)

grow that for the leaves!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 28, 2022)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## FlaskandFlora (Sep 28, 2022)

neat! I just received a bag of P. curta tubers in the mail today. What do you suggest planting them in? I can provide a wide range of temperature and humidity conditions for them, so whatever they need can be provided. Growing in Central Ohio, USA, Zone 6b.


----------



## emydura (Sep 29, 2022)

FlaskandFlora said:


> neat! I just received a bag of P. curta tubers in the mail today. What do you suggest planting them in? I can provide a wide range of temperature and humidity conditions for them, so whatever they need can be provided. Growing in Central Ohio, USA, Zone 6b.



PterostyIis curta is pretty tolerant. It will grow well in most things. I grow my Australian terrestrials in a good quality seedling/cutting mix (Debco) which tend to drain well, which is important. I add a pinch of blood and bone to the potting medium. As for temperature, they are pretty cold tolerant. I grow mine outside here in Canberra, where it does get below freezing. They actually grow naturally in Canberra. But they do grow under a canopy, which protects them from the frost. My understanding is that Zone 6b is extremely cold, colder than what I experience. So I think this will be a bit too cold for this species. I dare say you are going to have to grow it in a slightly warmer protected area. 

There is a lot of good cultural information at this link - CULTURE OF FAST MULTIPLYING (FM) TERRESTRIAL ORCHIDS


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2022)

Thank you, David! And WAUW! What's not to like about it.. and what a specimen plant (plant looks pretty big, but I wonder, what is the pot size?). Kudos for culture!



emydura said:


> [ My Bel Royal] ... flowers at this time every year. Fortunately always in time for our Spring show. It has won grand champion a couple of times previously, but last weekend it was beaten by [this] Pterostylis curta of all things.


Well, now knowing the full story, I think it was a smart move of the judges to choose another of your magnificent plants as champion of the show. Could be, I suppose, rather disencouraging for the rest of the lot with your Bel Royal going away with the prize every single time. And thinking of it, this choice even further cements your status as the (or one of the) undisputed mastergrower(s) of ACT, if not the Southern hemisphere!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 29, 2022)

emydura said:


> PterostyIis curta is pretty tolerant. It will grow well in most things. I grow my Australian terrestrials in a good quality seedling/cutting mix (Debco) which tend to drain well, which is important. I add a pinch of blood and bone to the potting medium. As for temperature, they are pretty cold tolerant. I grow mine outside here in Canberra, where it does get below freezing. They actually grow naturally in Canberra. But they do grow under a canopy, which protects them from the frost. My understanding is that Zone 6b is extremely cold, colder than what I experience. So I think this will be a bit too cold for this species. I dare say you are going to have to grow it in a slightly warmer protected area.
> 
> There is a lot of good cultural information at this link - CULTURE OF FAST MULTIPLYING (FM) TERRESTRIAL ORCHIDS



Are your winters dry? In the US east coast, we have often wet cold winters (I'm supposedly in zone 6b also, but the last couple of winters were zone 8).


----------



## emydura (Oct 6, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Thank you, David! And WAUW! What's not to like about it.. and what a specimen plant (plant looks pretty big, but I wonder, what is the pot size?). Kudos for culture!
> 
> 
> Well, now knowing the full story, I think it was a smart move of the judges to choose another of your magnificent plants as champion of the show. Could be, I suppose, rather disencouraging for the rest of the lot with your Bel Royal going away with the prize every single time. And thinking of it, this choice even further cements your status as the (or one of the) undisputed mastergrower(s) of ACT, if not the Southern hemisphere!



Thanks Jens. I enjoyed your hyperbole.  

I was told at our societies orchid meeting last night that the variegated form comes from Hastings down in Victoria. It is not too far from Melbourne. Apparently this is the only variegated form of the species.


----------



## emydura (Oct 6, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are your winters dry? In the US east coast, we have often wet cold winters (I'm supposedly in zone 6b also, but the last couple of winters were zone 8).



No, our winters are not dry. These terrestrial orchids like to be quite moist over winter. In fact, the Spring flowering species flower better after good winter rains.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 9, 2022)

Mid to late October in zone 6 and 7 of the Eastern US is very much like the winter many of these Aussie terrestrials experience ( as well as the conditions that many Ophrys and Orchis want during vegetative growth, as well.)


----------



## LadySlipper (Oct 9, 2022)

emydura said:


> This is the variegated form of the most commonly grown species Pterostylis curta. The leaves are just stunning.


Absolutely stunning!


----------

